# Lizard Tattoo



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Hia has anyone got a lizard tattoo? Im thinking of getting one but need to design so im looking for insperation?:flrt:


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

A friend emma (CreepyCrumpet on here) has a crestie tattood on her left ankle, its fantastic, cant find a picture but Im sure if you ask her nicely shell show you 

edit: found it!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

My Dad has a Mangrove Monitor on his arm, it looks mint!
John


----------



## mr ackie123 (Apr 4, 2009)

found this on the net...excuses the positioning but its a really nice tokay!
http://senseslost.com/wp-content/uploads/sexy_tattoo.jpg


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

all my tattoos are lizards a lot of tribal lizards that i designed myself. Gotta get a crestie tattoo though :no1:


----------



## mr ackie123 (Apr 4, 2009)

this ones amazing!
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3084/2748235196_ffaa481ae5.jpg


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Ausome, i realy want some kind of gecko climbing up my wrist... only small though as its my first real tattoo only ever had one but it was sewing needle and indian ink! and BLOODY hurt


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

no wonder! lol
I want one as well but iv got tatoos in the only two places i want them.
I might get one on my other wrist though
xx


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

beguana said:


> Ausome, i realy want some kind of gecko climbing up my wrist... only small though as its my first real tattoo only ever had one but it was sewing needle and indian ink! and BLOODY hurt


ouch, that would hurt :gasp:
Make sure you get a good tattooist to do your first tattoo though, and ask to see some previous work of his.
John


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> ouch, that would hurt :gasp:
> Make sure you get a good tattooist to do your first tattoo though, and ask to see some previous work of his.
> John


Im getting TEENY to do it  She did her own foot and it looks fantastic so im sure something small should be fine  and something simple! Witch is why im thinking this gecko on my wrist.... but i dont know how i would have it done like angle ect
And it did kept going into my hair follicles over and over again


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Bump:no1:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Heres mine freshly done, had it done just over 2 months ago, booked in the end of october to have a few touch ups and have it extended : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i want a monitor lizard tattoo but i need someone that can draw it from a picture, if your that someone pm me please


----------



## in the gecko (Sep 21, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> Heres mine freshly done, had it done just over 2 months ago, booked in the end of october to have a few touch ups and have it extended : victory:
> 
> image



Wow thats amazing! I love it! I think i might get a crestie tattoo


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> i want a monitor lizard tattoo but i need someone that can draw it from a picture, if your that someone pm me please


cant the shop do it:whistling2: or do you want it altered??


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> i want a monitor lizard tattoo but i need someone that can draw it from a picture, if your that someone pm me please


There's a great tattoist in Goole but a bit far from u


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

andy123 said:


> cant the shop do it:whistling2: or do you want it altered??


i want it changed alot :lol2: but picture to give them the idea of what i want tattoo people round here charge loads to draw it let alone do it were as if i get it drawn up then go they will cost loads less


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> Heres mine freshly done, had it done just over 2 months ago, booked in the end of october to have a few touch ups and have it extended : victory:
> 
> image


thats awesome! xx


----------



## Herpmad V2.0 (Nov 3, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> i want it changed alot :lol2: but picture to give them the idea of what i want tattoo people round here charge loads to draw it let alone do it were as if i get it drawn up then go they will cost loads less


pm a pic ill give it a go i done one or two tats lol 

bulldog ink | 

or try reptilesink on here he also is a good tattoist


----------



## seancoulddowith (Jul 21, 2009)

i've been thinking the same thing lately here's a couple i found that u like just thought i'd show you


----------



## hammers28 (Jun 4, 2009)

once my green iguana is fully grown i will be getting a portrait of it but he has to grow quick as i dont have much space left on my body as it is lol


----------



## nigels mommy (Oct 6, 2008)

my hubbies lizard tatoo


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

I really want a frillie tattoo, don't know where to have it tho
:hmm:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Seee i cant decide im wondering weither i should get it on my arm (my wrist area on my underarm) walking up my arm just a black one.... or get one walking up my ankle.... im not sure yeah :hmm:


----------



## nigels mommy (Oct 6, 2008)

hi put this on yesterday but something went wrong any way this is my hubbies tattoo


----------



## nigels mommy (Oct 6, 2008)

sorry about double pic i had to reload back on photobuket which put the other pic back on. god its been a long day lol


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

nigels mommy said:


> sorry about double pic i had to reload back on photobuket which put the other pic back on. god its been a long day lol


 Its a lovely tattoo.... Thats the kinda area i want mine.... i may get a small one done in black....:hmm:


----------



## tattooandy (Jul 16, 2009)

Heres one that i did. If your interested in getting the tattoo done i would be happy to draw it up for you, we do not charge for designs. for more of my work visit www.urbaninktattoos.co.uk


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 20, 2008)

the dragon on my back









the geko on my wrist


----------



## sweetikklemunchkin (Jul 15, 2009)

*my new tattoo, only been done an hour*


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

skullcandy said:


> image
> the dragon on my back
> 
> image
> the geko on my wrist


They are both really tidy. I designed my tattoo myself but it doesn't have either a snake or a gecko in it. I'm looking to have a small gecko put into it unfortunately my tattooist who is awesome and has done 3 generations of my family has not long retired *sulk*


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

in the gecko said:


> Wow thats amazing! I love it! I think i might get a crestie tattoo


Agreed, best gecko tattoo I've ever seen, where'd you get it done at?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> Heres mine freshly done, had it done just over 2 months ago, booked in the end of october to have a few touch ups and have it extended : victory:
> 
> image


That's awesome,as your local to me where did you have it done,Carl Zambra in Dudley by any chance?


----------



## sweetikklemunchkin (Jul 15, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> Heres mine freshly done, had it done just over 2 months ago, booked in the end of october to have a few touch ups and have it extended : victory:
> 
> image


 *omg thats awesome!!!! puts mine to shame lol*


----------



## sweetikklemunchkin (Jul 15, 2009)

beguana said:


> Seee i cant decide im wondering weither i should get it on my arm (my wrist area on my underarm) walking up my arm just a black one.... or get one walking up my ankle.... im not sure yeah :hmm:


did u get 1 done then, enquiring minds want to know???? :lol2:


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is mine had it about 5 years


----------



## anna2008 (Jun 26, 2008)

i had this done last year its on my right foot


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

sweetikklemunchkin said:


> did u get 1 done then, enquiring minds want to know???? :lol2:


 Im getting it done end of september but iv emailed someone to draw it for me and they never got back :bash:


----------



## sweetikklemunchkin (Jul 15, 2009)

beguana said:


> Im getting it done end of september but iv emailed someone to draw it for me and they never got back :bash:


 
awwww is their no 1 else u know who is good, mines nearly finished sheddign its scabs now oooooh hopefully it will look respectable when i go to doncaster show 1 WEEK TODAY YAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

my back tattoo that i had done, i wanted something incorporating a lizard....








close up finished lizard on her leg...


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

I know one other but shes taking her time on one of my tattoo's as it is so :bash:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

My twin has a small lizard on her arm.








Its pretty simple to draw a design like that how you want it.


----------



## alberts mamma (Jul 7, 2008)

Heres my Tattoo...on my right hand, 











oh and every body say hi to Ash the beardie x


----------



## Imp (Aug 13, 2009)

I do like the simple desgins . I know my friend was thinking of having a stylised gecko done on her foot but I don't think she has got round to it yet. I think lizards may be the theme of my next tattoo (that or a swamp dragon from the discworld )


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> My twin has a small lizard on her arm.
> image
> Its pretty simple to draw a design like that how you want it.


Yeah like that with a chubby tail : victory:


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry no reptile tattoos yet but i couldnt resist....










my lower back X


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

KatiePearce said:


> sorry no reptile tattoos yet but i couldnt resist....
> 
> image
> 
> my lower back X


nice work :no1:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

RIGHT Bad news, im having the same tattoo but due to being a english teacher soon they said i cant have it on my wrist! :whip:
So im thinking ankle but itll never be seen :\ 
what should i do guys? im in the middle of loosing weight so i dunno if i want it on my back


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs48/f/2009/168/7/b/gecko_tattoo_by_mattoosies.jpg found this.... what about this on my back but just black or something? :hmm:


----------



## sweetikklemunchkin (Jul 15, 2009)

beguana said:


> http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs48/f/2009/168/7/b/gecko_tattoo_by_mattoosies.jpg found this.... what about this on my back but just black or something? :hmm:


 
me likes that 1!!!!!! not as much as i like mine tho :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Have it on your ankle and wear shorts/shirt etc from time to time. Then it will be seen. Depends if you are doing it for you or everyone else I guess!


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

tee hee beguana im an English Teaching assistant >< going bk to college this month to re take my maths GCSE then maybe someday I shall become an English Teacher lol x

p.s i say go for the tattoo, lots of teachers have tattoos


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

KatiePearce said:


> tee hee beguana im an English Teaching assistant >< going bk to college this month to re take my maths GCSE then maybe someday I shall become an English Teacher lol x
> 
> p.s i say go for the tattoo, lots of teachers have tattoos


I dunno anymore 
i cant realy get the design right :bash:


----------

